# Welche Raupe frißt meine Lilien



## Michel62 (28. Juni 2013)

Nabend
ich hatte heute an meiner Waseerschwertlilie doch 11 von diesen Raupen erwischt. Seltsamerweise sind die anderen Planzen nicht befallen. Was sind das für Kollegen, die nun in die Hecke auf der anderen Gartenseite sitzen.
     

   

Liebe Grüße 
Michael


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Raupe ist das*

Hi Michael,

Raupen (von nem Falter) sind das keine, das sind die Larven von einer Blattwespenart. Diese hier macht sich halt sehr gerne über div. Irisarten am Teich her. Kann man zwar gut absammeln, aber als Fischfutter taugen sie nicht alzuviel da sie nur von wenigen gefressen werden

MfG Frank


----------



## doh (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Raupe ist das*

Hi,
also meine Notropis, Goldis und auch __ Sonnenbarsche stürzen sich immer auf die Raupen


----------



## Kuni99 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Raupe ist das*

Hallo,

genau gesagt ist es die __ Iris-Blattwespe (_Rhadinoceraea micans_). Sie ist recht wirtsspezifisch, die Raupen werden also auf anderen Pflanzen verhungern.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Raupe ist das*

Moin,

also meine Elritzen mögen die auch. Und Michel hat ja Elritzen. Also ab in den Teich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Raupe ist das*

bei mir sind die bisher nur von den __ Döbel gefressen worden. Die Goldfische damals und heute die Goldrotfedern, __ Stichlinge, Sonnenfische und __ Goldschleie haben sie immer schnell wieder ausgespuckt wenn sie sich mal welche von der Wasseroberfläche ablesen. (meine großen Aquarienfische mögen sie auch nicht so, die schmecken scheinbar wegen den Säften im Irislaub zum - muß aber auch sagen bei mir sind die immer erst als recht große Larven (>3cm) im Wasser gelandet)

MfG Frank


----------



## Michel62 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welche Raupe ist das*

Hallo
Danke euch für die Infos, wenn ich wieder welche finde werde ich sie in den Teich befördern.

Liebe Grüße 
Michael


----------



## Stadtkind (2. Juli 2013)

*Wer frisst hier meine  Lilien ?*

Hallo,

habe heute total abgenagte Lilienblätter gefunden. Habe etliche von diesen Raupen entdeckt.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wer die Vielfraße sind - oder - was die mal werden wollen ?
 

Zur Rettung meiner Pflanzen hab ich das Viehzeug ins Wasser geschubst - einer hat sich da besonders gefreut und war direkt zur Stelle...
 

Schönes Abendessen


----------



## Kuni99 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst hier meine  Lilien ?*

Hallo,

hier ist die Antwort.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Stadtkind (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welche Raupe frißt meine  Lilien*

Danke

sorry, hatte den Thread von Michael glatt übersehen


----------

